# Micro Innovations IC50C Webcam Software.



## leslienicole1 (Apr 2, 2008)

So, today I went and bought a webcam I didn't notice the box had been taped and had already been openened. When I got it home and went to plug it in it said it required software that was supposed to come with the product. Well it didn't, and it must have been stolen out of the box, so needless to say I've been looking everywhere for a driver [If that is what I need] and whenever I download I have no idea how to install it. Help please on both problems [:


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Hi leslienicole1 Welcome to TSF
The driver you need are HERE most driver for this type of hardware you will download it then run double click the file to install it.
Also on at this location you will find the manuals and other software that should have been in the box.


----------



## leslienicole1 (Apr 2, 2008)

Well I went there and I tried. But nothing, it says the files are corrupt they won't even start downloading.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

You may want to run through these steps. http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...54-users-self-help-malware-removal-guide.html
Your system appears to have some issues. I just downloaded them with out a problem.


----------



## bebe001 (Apr 17, 2008)

Which of those 3 downloads is for me??


----------



## bebe001 (Apr 17, 2008)

Opps forgot... I have the ic50c and am running windows xp home


----------



## ScaredtoLook (Apr 27, 2008)

I Really Really Need Help Asap, I Bought Thsis At A Store And It Dodnt Have The Cd's
Ive Been To The Website But Theres Is An Application Error For The Download, If You Could Refer Me To Another Place For A Free Download For The Ic50c Webcam
Or Just Help Me Out, Id Really Appricate It!!!

Thanks


----------



## ScaredtoLook (Apr 27, 2008)

I Really Really Need Help Asap, I Bought Thsis At A Store And It Dodnt Have The Cd's
Ive Been To The Website But Theres Is An Application Error For The Download, If You Could Refer Me To Another Place For A Free Download For The Ic50c Webcam
Or Just Help Me Out, Id Really Appricate It!!!

Thanks


----------

